# Cyta



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

I really like when corruption is dealt with

Arrest warrants issued for CyTA chairman, three others (updated 16:47) | Cyprus Mail

Anders


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

Not really dealt with - is it?
Just the first stage and certainly must be a first in that warrents have been issued and arrests made. Lets hope this comes to a just conclusion and those caught implicate the rest of the theiving scum and the new AG brings them all to justice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

berni109 said:


> Not really dealt with - is it?
> Just the first stage and certainly must be a first in that warrents have been issued and arrests made. Lets hope this comes to a just conclusion and those caught implicate the rest of the theiving scum and the new AG brings them all to justice.


For Cyprus and the way the system work, this must be a huge step


Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It *is *a _huge step_. It is public, the names are clear and the mechanism of the corruption has been made clear.

It *is *also the _first stage_. Any changes of endemic attitudes have to start somewhere and this is a good indication of the President's lead to update and improve.

I'm willing to take a reasonable bet that this one won't just go away.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> It *is *a _huge step_. It is public, the names are clear and the mechanism of the corruption has been made clear.
> 
> It *is *also the _first stage_. Any changes of endemic attitudes have to start somewhere and this is a good indication of the President's lead to update and improve.
> 
> ...


Next one to line up for court

Arrest warrant for former CB governor | Cyprus Mail

Anders


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Next one to line up for court
> 
> Arrest warrant for former CB governor | Cyprus Mail
> 
> Anders


"You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all of the people all of the time". 

Abraham Lincoln

Looks like his time is up!


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

This seems to be the next step by the authorities to tighten things up. Well done Mr President, keep the pressure up!

IRD told to chase tax-dodging doctors | Cyprus Mail


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Rema said:


> This seems to be the next step by the authorities to tighten things up. Well done Mr President, keep the pressure up!
> 
> IRD told to chase tax-dodging doctors | Cyprus Mail


Some very interesting real-life stories in the comments at the end of this article.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

This can be bloody

Our View: Plundering of the state by workers is another form of corruption | Cyprus Mail

Anders


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

This is exactly the point I was making in my previous post! 

Minister Harris Georgiades could do well to read up on Margaret Thatcher and her success at breaking the unions in the UK, in particular the miners.
The main difference between Cyprus and the UK of the day was that oil and natural gas was in the ascendancy and therefore gave the UK an alternative energy source to coal hence game over for the miners, Unfortunately Cyprus has no alternative to the state sector employees and I'm sure they will wield that power for all it's worth. The gas discovery, although ultimately beneficial to the national economy, will not help with todays fight.

The main tool Georgiades and the President has is people power. So long as the government is seen to be rooting out and dealing with corruption at grass roots level it can remain "popular" by the country at large and that will auger well for dealing with the unions.

My advice (should it be sought!) would be not to tackle them head on just yet but keep on with the battles it can win, such as the ones in the recent press re Cyta and tax dodgers. That way it will gain confidence and undermine the oppositions position as well as retain the popular vote. Timing will be important, personally I would leave the bigger and stronger unions until the gas find is providing the government with an alternative source of income. Anything to weaken the unions hold.

Like I said before, the President needs all the support he can get to resolve these historic problems - he has my vote, as does Finance Minister Harris Georgiades.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

I love this:

Those in court are not the guilty ones in CyTA scam | Cyprus Mail

Quote
"The big feast, dear readers, will never end. This is Cyprus, this is our joke-state, these are our politicians; and we are the deluded fools who will go and vote for them again at the next elections. Whatever else they do to us, we deserve it."

Anders


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> I love this:
> 
> Those in court are not the guilty ones in CyTA scam | Cyprus Mail
> 
> ...


I find this a little sad. If Mr Charalambous is right, and I have no doubts he is, I think his article would have had more impact using an investigative journalism approach to the matter rather than an emotional ramble. 

Perhaps the Cyprus news should send out offers of employment to certain ex News International employees. They seem to know how to get to the pertinent facts and their tactics would unlikely be challenged by bent politicians for fear of exposing themselves in the process.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Vegaanders said:


> I love this:
> 
> Those in court are not the guilty ones in CyTA scam | Cyprus Mail
> 
> ...


Next in line for shaving

New arrests in CyTA scandal (Updated) | Cyprus Mail

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Next in line for shaving
> 
> New arrests in CyTA scandal (Updated) | Cyprus Mail
> 
> Anders


The sceptics should also note the Presidents statement on zero tolerance for corruption and the fact that these arrests back up that policy with action in a timely fashion.

Pete


----------

